# Baby Broken/Even Marked



## medwaymice (Jul 3, 2012)

Litter of around 6 born today.
Mum doing very well and saw loads of milky bellies so fingers crossed all goes well.
This is my first marked litter so very excited to see what comes of markings.
Will keep you all posted and put up some pics as soon as I can, without disturbing them too much.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

For me it doesnt matter if it my 5th litter or my 6th litter i still get so excited when they start showing color. Its just that antisipation of are they gonna be this color or that color so exciting or how nice are they gonna look are they healthy so on and so forth. I just love it lol  :gwavec


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

its so exciting waiting to see the markings come in


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Hope all goes well charlie


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats!  I can imagine how anxious (in a good way!) you must be!


----------



## medwaymice (Jul 3, 2012)

Markings coming throgh beautifully now and they are all stunners, maybe I am biased!
Will get some pics up as soon as I can figure out how to use my camera lol.
Cannot wait to show you all these little beauties.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I wanna see! Lol


----------

